
Probably the First Open-Source T-Shirts in the World - teonite
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teonite.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;probably-worlds-first-open-source-t-shirts&#x2F;<p>I would like to show you our open-source t-shirts. 
Constellations motif is based on popular programming languages like Python, ReactJS, AngularJS, Docker or HTML etc. 
Nothing stops you from totally reworking it. Any person and any company can create their own “universe” with the use of our or their own constellations
======
teonite
[https://teonite.com/blog/probably-worlds-first-open-
source-t...](https://teonite.com/blog/probably-worlds-first-open-source-t-
shirts/)

